# Retrofitting pot lights in an old home



## Nijjar (Jul 14, 2014)

My sister asked me to help her retrofit pot lights into their old home and I'm not too sure if what Im thinking of doing is right.

I was going to take down the lights
Drill a hole for hte pot lights into the roof
connect the wires 
put the pot light into the hole 
add light bulb

is that the way to go?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd put them in the ceiling, the roof might be a little on the wet side.


----------



## Nijjar (Jul 14, 2014)

backstay said:


> I'd put them in the ceiling, the roof might be a little on the wet side.


LOL you cheeky guy. I meant roof :icon_redface:


----------



## Nijjar (Jul 14, 2014)

Nijjar said:


> LOL you cheeky guy. I meant roof :icon_redface:



edit: ceiling!!!!


----------

